# TTS Fuel Economy



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Evening all,

Having come from a MK2 V6 Roadster I was always hopeful of an improvement in MPG...

I have to say that whilst the MK3 TTS might lack some of the aural smiles of the Milltek-shod V6, it certainly sips less fuel. This quick snap was after a 2 hour run on mixed roads... dual-c, twisties & traffic:










I've done 2k miles now, always in Dynamic and it's been over 40 mpg a few times.

Quite pleasing


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

What fuel do you use?
I had to baby the car in efficiency mode with the aircon off to get 40mpg. Normal rush hour driving getting me 30-35mpg.


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Always Shell V-Power Nitro+ mate.


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

Dreams1966 said:


> Always Shell V-Power Nitro+ mate.


 +1

I'm now averaging over 35mpg on just over 10K miles on a real mix of roads (country lanes, B roads, A Roads and motorways). I tend to leave the car in Auto mode, so not running in Economy. This is a lot better than my mk2 TTS.


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Same fuel here and I'm averaging about 32 in a manual. Better than the mk2 by around 10% especially if you're not pushing it


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

You guys aren't having enough fun. :lol:

Averaging about 22mpg 10k in.


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

placeborick said:


> You guys aren't having enough fun. :lol:
> 
> Averaging about 22mpg 10k in.


  Good effort matey


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

placeborick said:


> You guys aren't having enough fun. :lol:
> 
> Averaging about 22mpg 10k in.


 :lol:


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

placeborick said:


> You guys aren't having enough fun. :lol:
> 
> Averaging about 22mpg 10k in.


I'm with Rick. Only 1k miles but lifetime average 27mpg.
Only difference is that I'm not actually heavy footed, I drive an A-road and short stretch on the motorway commute so rare opportunities to hit the loud(ish) pedal but only manage 28mpg on that daily 30 mile trip which is all out of town.

The moment you include motorways in your journey the mpg gets hammered because we're lacking that 7th cog. I only get 26mpg for the motorway stretch travelling at normal motorway speeds.

Best journey ever was 31.5mpg driving like a nun. I don't imagine I'll ever see much higher unless things really loosen up in the next thousand miles.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Dreams1966 said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Having come from a MK2 V6 Roadster I was always hopeful of an improvement in MPG...
> 
> ...


I assume you have a manual? Just I can't even begin to image how you could drive the car in Dynamic all the time? I have mine set-up with Dynamic settings on Individual, but the gearbox is definitely not set to Dynamic. Driveability would be massively compromised - I only have the Dynamic setting engaged when I want to drive the car 'enthusiastically', shall we say. For day to day driving with an S tronic, you wouldn't want it in Dynamic (or set to that setting against the gearbox).

Sorry - just wanted to make that observation...

MPG? I've done 4000 miles now in my TTS. Have averaged just over 29mpg according to the Long Term memory. Best I've had is 38mpg. I had an 8v S3 before my mk3 TTS and that was actually better than the TTS. I wasn't expecting that, well given the S3 has the same engine and weighs more... The S3 would average 31mpg and could get you to 42mpg (driving like a Nun).


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

1500 miles and 22 mpg 
But I don't go on dual carriageways or motorways very often, if I go on a motorway it gets about 35mpg on the short term.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

Rev said:


> 1500 miles and 22 mpg
> But I don't go on dual carriageways or motorways very often, if I go on a motorway it gets about 35mpg on the short term.


If you don't mind disclosing, what is your cruising speed on the motorway?
For what it's worth, mine is 89 +/- 5mph and that serves up 26 all day every day.


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

Okay, so I'm usually going about 80-85 on motorways. But I still get around 35mpg at those speeds.

I'd be interested to know who's running on V Power or Momentum (99RON) and who's running on the regular crap (95RON)?


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Joking aside it is the multiple short journeys in built up areas that kills my mpg.

High 30's is possible on long hilly routes but that's usually the bets time to have a blast too.

Motorway driving would def benefit from a 7th gear


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

Critter10 said:


> Okay, so I'm usually going about 80-85 on motorways. But I still get around 35mpg at those speeds.
> 
> I'd be interested to know who's running on V Power or Momentum (99RON) and who's running on the regular crap (95RON)?


Well I might slow down a bit if it gets me an extra 7mpg (that's a 25% improvement on my 28mpg!)
I'm strictly just ultimate (98RON) or nitro+ (99RON)

Edit: If you're really interested you could do a poll. Would have to differentiate TTS owners from TT though or it would be heavily skewed to the 95 side.


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

EvilTed said:


> Critter10 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, so I'm usually going about 80-85 on motorways. But I still get around 35mpg at those speeds.
> ...


So, I've no idea if it makes any difference, but Ultimate is, I believe, 97RON - as far as I know only V Power and Momentum are 99RON. 2Ron difference - does it matter - no idea? What I am convinced by, though, is I get more power and better fuel economy from the high octane stuff than on the low octane. Anyone thinking of switching needs to know that it'll take several tanks of the good stuff before you'll notice the difference - don't ask me why :? .


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

EvilTed said:


> Rev said:
> 
> 
> > 1500 miles and 22 mpg
> ...


80 usually, with 97-99 ron fuel.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

1600 miles in, averaging about 32.

Seems about right - 80% driving like an old man (not rushing in and out of work), 20% making most of exhaust sounds.

Used to get 37 out of chipped mk2 211, so I'm happy enough.


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Use momentum fuel long term average is 26.9mpg pops up to 27mpg every now and again, 4K miles in and car is normally left in auto with the odd dynamic for overtakes and such like.

Journey to work is 6 miles one way with mainly 30mph limits and traffic depending on time of day other is more miles but mainly 60mph and less queuing traffic, was surprised to see short term over 34mpg the other day on the longer rote driving at less than 60mph


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Sounds like you guys get about the same amount of mpg as my 1.8 manual!

I have done 3000 miles now and long term average is 32.9mpg.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I managed over 40mpg in Efficiency driving like Mother Theresa in an Allegro BUT mainly it's about 25mpg. I use Shell N-Power, mainly for the BA miles/avios.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

I got better economy out if my mk2 rs tbh. After a mix if motorway and urban I'm under 30 mpg after 8k. Quite disappointing really.


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

[/quote]

I assume you have a manual? Just I can't even begin to image how you could drive the car in Dynamic all the time? I have mine set-up with Dynamic settings on Individual, but the gearbox is definitely not set to Dynamic. Driveability would be massively compromised - I only have the Dynamic setting engaged when I want to drive the car 'enthusiastically', shall we say. For day to day driving with an S tronic, you wouldn't want it in Dynamic (or set to that setting against the gearbox).

Sorry - just wanted to make that observation....[/quote]

Hi Mark,

It's an open forum, you can make any observation you like 

I have an s-tronic and the car is in Dynamic on drive select. The gear shift is then knocked from S to D as otherwise it'll be in 3rd most of the time unless you're breaking speed limits.

All good


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

I also drive in Dynamic 90% of the time with Dynamic/Manual for those more enthusiastic drives. I am getting around 22mpg a price I am willing to pay for the fun.

Later this week, I am going to do an 'economy run' to Southern Italy, so will be interesting to see what I get. In my A2, I have managed 70mpg, so I can regulate my right foot, but if I get 40+ I'll be pleased. On the way back it will have to be the German Autobahns


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

Picked my car up Thursday from Edinburgh and drove it back to Norfolk. Averaged 39.5mpg. Was very pleased with that.
The real test is this week with the regular 15 mile commute into town. I'd be disappointed if I don't get over 30mpg.


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

Since I've had my car I've decided not to think about it as I now own a TTS vs a TT diesel. The diesel was v cool but as I've seen many times on this forum you keep wantedingmore bhp!!


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

skdotcom said:


> Picked my car up Thursday from Edinburgh and drove it back to Norfolk. Averaged 39.5mpg. Was very pleased with that.
> The real test is this week with the regular 15 mile commute into town. I'd be disappointed if I don't get over 30mpg.


I achieved 32mpg going to and from work today. The same journey in my Revo remapped A5 3.0 diesel would have been 34/35mpg, so quite pleased with that.


----------



## SussexRob (Apr 2, 2016)

This is all pretty encouraging - was only getting 37-40 out of a 2013 A6 2.0 TDi.


----------



## dizlet (May 30, 2016)

OK so maybe i am one of the minorities on here. since i picked it up yesterday I have averaged less than 20MPG!! :lol:

Guess I am loving it.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

DOD00 said:


> The diesel was v cool


Eh!!!.....really??? :?


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

Yeah I have a TTS but not everyone has one.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

I assume you have a manual? Just I can't even begin to image how you could drive the car in Dynamic all the time? I have mine set-up with Dynamic settings on Individual, but the gearbox is definitely not set to Dynamic. Driveability would be massively compromised - I only have the Dynamic setting engaged when I want to drive the car 'enthusiastically', shall we say. For day to day driving with an S tronic, you wouldn't want it in Dynamic (or set to that setting against the gearbox).

Sorry - just wanted to make that observation....[/quote]

Hi Mark,

It's an open forum, you can make any observation you like 

I have an s-tronic and the car is in Dynamic on drive select. The gear shift is then knocked from S to D as otherwise it'll be in 3rd most of the time unless you're breaking speed limits.

All good [/quote]

Thank you , I will... obviously touched a nerve :lol: I think if I drove my TTS with the gearbox in Dynamic all the time it I'd soon want rid of it - not the way I'd want a car to behave for normal driving... each to their own :roll:


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Piker Mark said:


> Dreams1966 said:
> 
> 
> > Piker Mark said:
> ...


What hes saying is, if you've set your all your individual settings to dynamic, except the gearbox, its no different than just putting it in dynamic and being in D.

I think maybe you don't know that if you pull back on the gear stick it will change the gearbox between D (comfort) and S (Sport/dynamic). Also if you're in dynamic when the car starts, it'll start in D.


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Piker Mark: Thank you , I will... obviously touched a nerve :lol:

??

Sorry mate.... what part of my comment made you think you'd touched a nerve....??


----------

